# Art Atwood makes deal with feds in steroid bust



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Officials Make Deals to Learn Who Made Drug Deals by Michael Brick January 27, 2008 PLANO, Tex. â?????? A black Hummer pulled into the Hooters parking lot as dusk fell. Arthur Dale Atwood, a professional bodybuilder with a 61-inch chest, opened the tailgate for a police informant to deliver more than 100 bottles of fake [...]

*Read More...*


----------

